# Show names for chestnut? Opioion on shaving rump?



## KWPNowner (Sep 25, 2012)

As far as show names go, you should go with whatever makes you happy to hear announced at the shows. One caveat is that I believe there is a pretty famous line of quarter horses with "Luke" names. There is a stallion names Luke At Me who has quite a few offspring with similar names to those you listed. I might do a quick google search on the names you like to make sure they aren't shared by a well-known horse. 

Depending on what you're showing in can also help influence the name you choose. One word names are really common in the hunters these days. Something like "Illuminate" refers to light and would fit in nicely in the hunters. 

Also depending a little on what you're showing in, I probably wouldn't advise shaving anything in his quarters. It would be pretty unconventional for the hunter and eq rings. Even in the jumpers, I'd recommend brushing it in, ala quarter marks - easier to remove if it doesn't turn out how you want!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

My chestnut TB [filly though] is 2close2dasun. She's a dressage pony for now but is intended to be my showjumper when she's old enough.

Edit; she is Australian Studbook registered [essentially Australia's Jockey Club] but unnamed and unraced. Her show name is just what I came up with.


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

In the Lime Light
Lucas' Dreams
Light Bulb
Light it Up
I don't know, I am not very good at names...


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Is this horse yours? I'm only asking because you didn't refer to him as your horse. Often times lesson horses have show names already. When I showed a lesson horse at my old barn I didn't get to pick his show name. If he is your horse or the owner is letting you pick his name, I think Illuminate (as someone else mentioned) is nice and goes with your light theme.


----------



## BeachinIt (Apr 17, 2012)

Saddlebred11 said:


> I don't know, I am not very good at names...


Me too...all I came up with was Skywalker =P

Sorry I'm so late to the party..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fljumper (Apr 22, 2014)

Now You See the Light
I really like that name posted by Saddlebred11, Lime Light


----------

